# how come my gold piranha always shakes his fin



## Coldpiranha (Jul 5, 2003)

when he sees me he always shakes his fin anf gets in a corner its like hes mad or somethin i put stress coat in and all and i dont know if hes mad or not or he just likes to be alone


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

1st....wrong forum
2nd...how big is your gold?
3rd...how long have u owned him?
4th...that should be normal...throw some big feeders...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

while u are alredy in this forum throw up a pick








second maybe he just likes to shake its a$% like j lo








third what else is in the tank and how big is the tank


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

He is scared, maybe he is saying that your are invading his terriorty. If his face is towards the ground and his tail is wagging with his mouth open then you better not stick your hand in the water!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Stress coat won't remedy this problem. Take some water chemistry readings and get back to us.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What fins does he shake?
My reds seem to shake their dorsal fins when they are pissed off or scared...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

perhpas its just saying hello


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

maybe he doesnt like the water parameters, too cold too hot

maybe needs more room


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

IMO, he's retreating to his territory because he's scared and he's warning you to back off because he has nowhere else to go.

Also, I think I'm in the minority here, but I don't think stress coat works and is a ripoff. jmo tho.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> Also, I think I'm in the minority here, but I don't think stress coat works and is a ripoff. jmo tho.


 I agree


----------

